# If you don't have a dryer...



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Our dryer went out in June and I love hanging clothes out anyway so that's what I did all summer, and still do if we get a freak nice day here in MO. I set up some clotheslines in my small laundry room and am able to dry everything inside even big blankets by hanging them over the doors for a day or two. Money is not the issue- I just like living without the dryer and knowing I can do it I guess. I enjoy it. We also don't have a microwave and people flip out about that so I'm not letting anyone know we don't have a dryer lol. <br />
Question is- if you don't have a dryer can I see your set up for drying clothes? I feel like mine needs to be more organized as it's just kinda hap hazard right now.
Thanks! 
Also we do have a lot of laundry- 6 people so any tips on condensing the clothes would be helpful too


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't have a dryer, I have a wire plastic coated shelf across wall, behind w/d. Hope I explained that well enough. If you look at shelf, you'll see, spaces, coming down front of shelf. Perfect for hanging. Would think this would be bulk of your drying. Towels, underwear, I just dry; wherever I can. Even a shower rod would work.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I dry all of our ( 6 people) stuff in the winter in the stove room. I have 3 laundry racks plus there is a pipe near the ceiling on 2 sides of the rooms to hang clothes hangers off of.

In the summer all laundry is hung outside.

We haven't had a dryer in 3 years after I found out it was costing us $30+ a month to use it.

We wash a lot.... 6 people living in the country and we have a lot of clothes


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

I just invented (OK, stole the idea from my Father & modified it to fit my need) a clothes line.

It's a $19 cargo 32' winch from Harbor Freight or Northern Tools... So, it's "retractable".

























I am short, so I can pull it back in before DH mows or something out back, instead of catching him in the forehead. Although, catching him in the forehead is also kinda enjoyable some days... :evil:

My Father's setup is to use the hook as a turning point, and his end point is back on his barn, so he has twice the length I have... I may put a lighter cable on it when I have to replace the cable and get 65' on it. Maybe.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

dont have photos but I hung clothes lines in the spare bedrooms and playroom on hooks that I could un hook when I needed the room, my grandmother had clothes lines in her very warm basement. My basement is not warm enough and clothes did not dry. I have had to use a fan to help dry things in the house.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I just wish it was my dryer that broke. My washer went up 2 months ago and let me tell you hand washing for 4 in the bathtub is a pain in my patoot (and my back)! I don't have space to dry in the house, and after handwashing everything I am just as glad to put it in the dryer, but I know that a few people have posted pics of racks attached to the ceiling. I think ChristieAcres has a nice set up if I recall... you may want to ask her about it!


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
I have one of those shelves too and hang the socks and undies on it between two chairs as the bracket things broke- didn't think to hang the shirts on it too that's a good idea 
I'll also have to get some retractable lines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

I have an El Cheapo plastic retracty-thing on the screen porch, that I put unmentionables on. I've always had a THING about my panties out in the yard, unless I can discreetly sneak them between a couple rows of other things. (We are suburban, so the neighbors are RIGHT HERE.)


----------



## fixitguy (Nov 2, 2010)

Our neighbor lady puts clothes on her clothes line year round. This morning it was 20F and she had stuff on the line.
In 22yrs we have lived next door she has been doing this, And Nope, They are not needy or poor in any way.

They freeze dry, then bring them inside to finish.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I used to hang mine outside year round too, (in Missouri). My daughter would stand the jeans up on her hands when she'd bring them in.

Mon


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

nostawmama said:


> I just wish it was my dryer that broke. My washer went up 2 months ago and let me tell you hand washing for 4 in the bathtub is a pain in my patoot (and my back)! I don't have space to dry in the house, and after handwashing everything I am just as glad to put it in the dryer, but I know that a few people have posted pics of racks attached to the ceiling. I think ChristieAcres has a nice set up if I recall... you may want to ask her about it!


Yes, my DH built two steel clothes drying racks that suspend from the ceiling. We normally use those when we aren't drying our clothes on a line. Right now, we are using a propane dryer, but DH will hang our racks in the addition (once it has been completed).


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

frozen stuff can break.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

You can order parts for your washer and repair it yourself. saves a bunch of money https://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php?q=washer parts


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I haven&#8217;t had a dryer in 14 years, but it&#8217;s just the two of us. When the weather suits I use an umbrella type outside line. It holds a lot. During the winter, or when it rains, I use racks. Two or three are enough. I use the corners to hang panties and the top support between the bars to hang socks. I have a large living/dining room and put them there.

We are moving to a smaller house and will have a dryer, but I&#8217;m taking the racks with me.


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

We have a freestanding cloths horse and also lines across the boiler room from the beams, my gran has a lovely 4 bar rack in her boiler room, over the freezer, it's on a pully system so you can raise and lower it, with my 5'9 ceiling.. I don't really need that!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

fixitguy said:


> Our neighbor lady puts clothes on her clothes line year round. This morning it was 20F and she had stuff on the line.
> In 22yrs we have lived next door she has been doing this, And Nope, They are not needy or poor in any way.
> 
> They freeze dry, then bring them inside to finish.


My great grandmother always loved her laundry freezing. Even my grandmother talked about it.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

frogmammy said:


> Yeah, I used to hang mine outside year round too, (in Missouri). My daughter would stand the jeans up on her hands when she'd bring them in.
> 
> Mon


One word.

Downy 

I find a good liquid fabric softener is essential for line drying.


----------

